# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تتطلع للإنتهاء من تطبيقاتها البديلة لتطبيقات جوجل بحلول نهاية هذا العام

## mohamed73

لقد أثر حظر Huawei بشدة على إستراتيجية الشركة وحركتها، ولكن لا تزال  الشركة الصينية صامدة ولا تُظهر أي علامات على الضعف. يشير تقرير جديد صادر  عن مجلة Economic Times إلى أن شركة Huawei تعمل بشكل مكثف مع المطورين  الهنود لإنشاء بدائل من Huawei لتطبيقات جوجل الأكثر شعبية. منع الحظر  أجهزة Huawei و Honor الجديدة من القدوم مسبقًا مع تطبيقات جوجل التي  يستخدمها كثير من الناس مثل Google Maps و Google Drive و Gmail.
 وقال الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Huawei و Honor في الهند لمجلة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  : ” لدينا حزمة Huawei Mobile Services الخاصة بنا ونحاول بناء منظومة  محمولة. ستكون معظم التطبيقات الرئيسية مثل الخرائط والمدفوعات والألعاب  والدردشة جاهزة بحلول نهاية شهر ديسمبر “. 
 حزمة Google Mobile Services تضم مجموعة واسعة من التطبيقات وتريد شركة  Huawei إنشاء بدائل لأجهزة Huawei. تطبيقات Google Play Games و Google  Maps و Gmail و Google Play و Youtube و Google Play Store كلها تطبيقات  ترغب شركة Huawei في إيجاد بدائل لها بسبب الحظر.
 لهذا السبب، كانت شركة Huawei مضطرة إلى إنشاء منظومة بديلة لمنظومة  جوجل من أجل تلبية إحتياجات عملاء هواتفها الذكية. تتحدث العلامة التجارية  الفرعية Honor حاليًا مع مطوري أفضل 150 تطبيقًا في الهند لجلب تطبيقاتهم  إلى متجر Huawei App Gallery. وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أن شركة Huawei  أكدت بالفعل أن هاتف Honor التالي سيأتي بالفعل مع التطبيقات والخدمات  التابعة لشركة جوجل.

----------

